# Palm Beach fishing?



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

its been hard. Winds and wave action and or current plus seaweed have made our side a tough beach fishery for weeks now.


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

Walked & Fished the beach North of the Breakers this evening. Yes, there is floating seaweed in the water, but not as much as a week ago. Obseved a decent size jack in a foot of water & a small snook too. Nervous pods of White Bait appeared after 7pm, but didn't see any of them getting busted. 

Throwing a Gunner Brammer "Chosen One" this year. With a Ahrex GBR hook...."Swimbait Hook with a purpose built Texas Style bend for tying Weedless Flies". Really works well keeping the weeds from fouling my flies and keeps me from getting frustrated. 

It's going to be dead calm early in the morning...fish are there. Just got to find a clear area free of weed and or go weedless.

Have you arrived yet...let us know how you do B4 your meetings.


----------

